

“possible malware being sent in disguise of a puush update” - Shank
https://twitter.com/puushme/status/582296580532801536

======
iotku
"puush.daemon.exe" seems to be the executable to look out for [1] if you've
been running Puush. Possibly in either %appdata%\puush or C:\Program Files
(x86)\puush

[1]
[https://twitter.com/puushme/status/582313699320299520](https://twitter.com/puushme/status/582313699320299520)

------
josephmx
Their Twitter feed is an excellent lesson on how to handle a breach:
[https://twitter.com/puushme](https://twitter.com/puushme)

------
themoogle
yup they have been hacked. Rip Puush.
[https://twitter.com/puushme/status/582323259363864576](https://twitter.com/puushme/status/582323259363864576)

